# Anymore expansion plans for ola, didi and taxify?



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

With uber recently expanding to more country areas, it's got me wondering whether we'll see expansion in Australia from ola, didi and taxify in the near future.

Ola currently operate in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Gold Coast, Perth, Adelaide and Canberra.

Didi currently operate in Melbourne and Geelong.

Taxify currently operate in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.

You would think that ola's next stop for expansion would be Darwin, Hobart, Newcastle and Geelong. That way they have all the major cities covered and can then focus on expanding into country areas.

Didi would be looking at setting up operations in Sydney soon you'd think, after all it's the biggest city in Australia and they'd want a presence there.

As for taxify, who knows really. I can't speak for Sydney and Brisbane but they're on their last legs here in Melbourne.


----------



## NeilBlack (Jan 15, 2019)

The real question is, when and where do GoCatch plan on expanding?


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

Still perplexed by didi not launching in Sydney as yet. Supposed to be aug18 so that's quite a delay.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

NeilBlack said:


> The real question is, when and where do GoCatch plan on expanding?


NoCatch


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

NeilBlack said:


> The real question is, when and where do GoCatch plan on expanding?


This year and into child, parcel and pet transportation services: https://uberpeople.net/threads/gocatch-child-parcel-and-pet-services.299422/.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

NeilBlack said:


> The real question is, when and where do GoCatch plan on expanding?


Don't you worry 'bout that ! GoFigure are working on a ten year driver subscription program.

Just like the 'Frank Walker, National Pest'! advertising blitz, we will soon see the bombardment of the airwaves with a rollout of 'Andrew Campbell, GoFigure'! type advertisements imploring rideshare drivers to sign up, and stump up $10,000 subscription fees.... because once they're gone, they're gone !!

.


----------



## Vegeta09 (Feb 11, 2019)

Have didi launched in Sydney yet?


----------



## hello_melbs (Nov 30, 2018)

Vegeta09 said:


> Have didi launched in Sydney yet?


No, but they have launched with a bang in Box Hill and Glen Waverley.


----------



## Vegeta09 (Feb 11, 2019)

hello_melbs said:


> No, but they have launched with a bang in Box Hill and Glen Waverley.


I hear they have had good uptake in Geelong.

It would explain uber's fake surges down here lately, especially on Saturday nights.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Didi now operating in Newcastle so scratch that off the list.

Why ola haven't launched in Newcastle is a mystery.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Source said:


> Didi now operating in Newcastle so scratch that off the list.
> 
> Why ola haven't launched in Newcastle is a mystery.


This suggests that Didi will launch in Sydney later this year following the pattern of launching in Melbourne after initially launching in nearby Geelong.

Newcastle and Canberra have similar populations and Ola has hardly been successful in Canberra.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> This suggests that Didi will launch in Sydney later this year following the pattern of launching in Melbourne after initially launching in nearby Geelong.
> 
> Newcastle and Canberra have similar populations and Ola has hardly been successful in Canberra.


I think ola have failed in all Australian markets they've launched in with the exception of Perth for some reason.

They won't go away lightly though with pax rides still being heavily subsidised, they recently sent out a $5 flat rides under 10km coupon to pax.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Olapse said:


> Still perplexed by didi not launching in Sydney as yet. Supposed to be aug18 so that's quite a delay.


the launch date is this upcoming monday isn't it? so a 19 month delay with their sydney launch, wonder what caused there to be such a lengthy delay?


----------

